# Creating my own fake rock gecko habitat



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The other day i decided to set to work on a fake rock desert habitat for my Leopard Geckos, here's some pictures to show how i'm doing...

Making the measurements..









Peices added together using coctail stick and rocky detail burnt in using a lighter...









First stages of creating the hides, you can also see i used expanding foam to properly attach the peices together and remove the sharp looking corners.









Thats my progress so far, i'm hoping to get the hides done tonight, they're looking very rough and plain at the moment, then start with the next stage of construction soon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Well it's certainly coming along well. 
Keep the pics coming as you progress.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

slowly but surely lol.

I certainly will do!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

A small progess report! 

I've almost completed the hides for one side of the enclosure tonight. ^_^ I should have that side completed by tomorrow and will then get to work on the other side!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tis looking really good, well done

I can't imagine wat your place looks like thou, something like the summit of Everest with all that Polystyrene floating about! lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> tis looking really good, well done
> 
> I can't imagine wat your place looks like thou, something like the summit of Everest with all that Polystyrene floating about! lol


Haha, that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking good...


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Dingle! 

next update...
I've been a bit lazy and havn't worked on it much but I have almost finished the top hide (just need to make a roof for it) and have already started on the hides on the warm side...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Haha, that pretty much sums it up!


BLUE PETER BADGE NEEDED YOUR WAY MATE I THINK...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wHAT ARE YOU GOING TO COVER IT WITH.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

sullivan said:


> wHAT ARE YOU GOING TO COVER IT WITH.


I'm going to put 3 layers of grout over it then PVA it and cover it in sand! :thumbsup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Almost finished, just need to sand off some of the expanding foam once it's dried, round off the square edges and add some rocky detail. 
As you can see it still looks a bit rough, i'll take a better picture of it later when i've worked on it a bit more!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

First layer of grout is on, I also added a bit of red acrylic to the mix so i could see where i've applied it. I made this layer runny so it could seep into all those gaps, will make the next layer thicker!


----------



## drrockne (Jan 7, 2009)

You might try a thin layer of concrete in the form of a slurry. You might also try a thinset mortar mixture. If you want to find out some more step-by-step instructions on how to do it you can go to:

Seek Find Learn - Main Portal

There's a couple of articles their for the do-it-yourselfer. There's one on making your own fake stones and one on how make your own concrete fountain. They used similar "mold" concepts to start with.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

drrockne said:


> You might try a thin layer of concrete in the form of a slurry. You might also try a thinset mortar mixture. If you want to find out some more step-by-step instructions on how to do it you can go to:
> 
> Seek Find Learn - Main Portal
> 
> There's a couple of articles their for the do-it-yourselfer. There's one on making your own fake stones and one on how make your own concrete fountain. They used similar "mold" concepts to start with.


Thanks for the tip, will definately take it into consideration! 

This is my first attempt at fake rock so any advise is appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

cat001 said:


> First layer of grout is on, I also added a bit of red acrylic to the mix so i could see where i've applied it. I made this layer runny so it could seep into all those gaps, will make the next layer thicker!


It's coming along really well. Im impressed. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool its coming along. As i say blue peter badge needed. I must admit i never thought of building stuff like this for ours. Made me think next time though.


----------



## purplepixi (Jan 11, 2009)

hi
i think you've done an amazing job.
any chance you'd do one for me


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

FINISHED! at long last! 

















Just waiting for it to fully dry, then i'll hoover up any loose sand and get it ready for the girls to move in!

They BETTER like it or else! lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

purplepixi said:


> hi
> i think you've done an amazing job.
> any chance you'd do one for me


lol, i think i'm going to take a break from making any more for a while, that was hard work, but very fun to make!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done you  
Ive been watching your progress from the begining and im very impressed. 
A big thumbs up from Ony here. :thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well done you
> Ive been watching your progress from the begining and im very impressed.
> A big thumbs up from Ony here. :thumbup:


Yayy, thankyou! ^_^
Here it is now that it's dried and the geckos can enjoy it!

































They've been climbing up and down it and going in and out of the hides, they seem to aprove lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

That's really cool and even better that they approve.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

cat001 said:


> FINISHED! at long last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good spoilt little geckos.......


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'll tell ya wat mate! you could sell them big time!! fantastic job.. been watching ya progress on here since ya started, BRILLIANT!!!! Well done!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is absolutly brilliant it looks well cool


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Excellent finish mate and the geckos look very happy and as red said you couls sell these as custom made viv fitted if given the measurements. Well done


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

It's great!!

Hats off to you for your hard work, well done!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :thumbup: I'll need to get to work on my males enclosure too after another trip down to B&Q


----------

